

Show HN: Hacker News - Front Page Reader Android App - vladocar

Why another android HN app?<p>I simply wasn't happy with the current solutions, I wanted something simple that I can read the news from the front page.<p>The goal on this app is to improve the readability and ease the browsing of the links. Also readability.com web services are used like alternative for the external links.<p>Here some screenshots:<p>https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2111778/HN-Front-Page-Reader1.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2111778/HN-Front-Page-Reader2.jpg<p>You can download this app for free here:<p>https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=vladocar.hn<p>Technical stuff:<p>HTML, CSS, JavaScript and PhoneGap is used for building this app.
 PT Serif (Google Fonts) font is used.
JSONP from http://api.ihackernews.com/<p>What do you think? Suggestions?
======
grueful
Screenshots

<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2111778/HN-Front-Page-Reader1.jpg>

<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2111778/HN-Front-Page-Reader2.jpg>

App store

<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=vladocar.hn>

Both screenshots only show the list styling. They should tell me a story about
the interaction experience.

